# My girls training....some advice please



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi all,

My fiancee is just getting in to training, specifically wanting to lose weight from her calves, legs, and midsection.

I know spot reduction isn't possible, but would working certain areas over others bring any accelerated loss combined with a good diet? eg, focussing on legs moreso than upper body to increase muscle mass...

I'm getting her to do full body routines to start for the first few months with more emphasis on legs but also to build up all areas and then we'll see how it goes but wondered if it made sense to focus more on building muslce in the areas she wants to see the most change on or not.

With it being her first time in the gym I don't want her to get bored or not see results as quickly as possible and give up but also make the most of the newbie gains.

On the plus side, she does like the squat machines and leg press! We'll also be doing 20-30 minutes of cardio per session to start so aiming for 300kcal burned on the xtrainer 3 times per week minimum, and a daily intake of 1200kcals so looking at a daily of 900kcals daily total.

Diet roughly.

Brekkie - apple and piece of toast (depending on how she feels)

Lunch - 300kcal salad pot

Dinner - 600kcal consisting of meat / veg / and some carb source

Additional cals will be made up from tea, both normal and green.

Her current stats are:

5'4

66kg

circa 25% bodyfat going by images

Any input appreciated. He goal is to lose 1.5/2 stone.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

empzb said:


> I know spot reduction isn't possible, but would working certain areas over others bring any accelerated loss combined with a good diet?


Well no.. because that would be spot reduction.

My guess though is that the other areas (upper body) is where she doesn't hold much fat? If so then by default it will come off the places where she's holding it the most anyway i.e. where you want to lose it from.

Just one recommendation, I know people will look at the diet and say it's no good, but imo it's perfectly possible to lose weight on a 'normal' diet that's calorie controlled like you've listed. Just maybe consider 1/2 a slice of toast with something like peanut butter on to get a better macro split in the morning... should help her hunger.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

empzb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My fiancee is just getting in to training, specifically wanting to lose weight from her calves, legs, and midsection.
> 
> ...


If i can be completely honest mate that diet is awful! an apple and a piece of toast for brekkie? I know its hard for women to diet and eat like BB'ers do, especially if they have never trained properly or eaten that way before. But i still think your diet could be better than that.

i'd start with say 2 whole eggs and 2 egg whites scrambled for breakfast with 2 slices of turkey bacon. this is about 300 cals.

for lunch, you need to be a bit more specific than a 300 cal salad pot. What does this contain?

Same again for tea, can you be anymore specific? what meat? what veg? what carbs?

also, ,ake sure she's drinking water. this i find with a lot of girls is a big downfall, actually it is with a lot of men as well. they dont drink enough water throughout the day. i'd tell her to be aiming for 4 litres water a day.

regarding training, you could do an upper / lower 4 day split so she hits all bodyparts twice a week. or could do a push/pull/legs routine with cardio on off days. would she do classes like spin as this i find women prefer when first starting off in the gym. she could train 3 times a week with the p/p/l routine and then do classes 2 or 3 times a week for her cardio.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Or if she just wants to lose a couple of stone why doesnt she look at Weight Watchers and incorporate her training with that? Most on here will say weight watchers is sh1te but IMO it does help you lose weight if you stick to it. From a bodybuilding point of view its sh1t but for a regular person just wanting to lose weight it does work and it is something that can be stuck to easily and isn't really a Fad diet or a crash diet like Juice PLus etc


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

liam0810 said:


> If i can be completely honest mate that diet is awful! an apple and a piece of toast for brekkie? I know its hard for women to diet and eat like BB'ers do, especially if they have never trained properly or eaten that way before. But i still think your diet could be better than that.
> 
> i'd start with say 2 whole eggs and 2 egg whites scrambled for breakfast with 2 slices of turkey bacon. this is about 300 cals.
> 
> ...


Appreciate the honesty. Only issue we have is the timings on the morning to actually cook. She's up at 5:45 on the mornings to get ready for work and cooking isn't something she has a lot of time for in the mornings. Lunch wise, it's typically chicken and salad with a low cal sauce, nothing too fat laden or sugar coated. She also has sushi / falafal etc to mix it up but nothing in excess of 300cals.

Dinner is what I cook so varies but it's lean cuts of chicken/beef/pork, boiled or mashed potato/sweet potato/rice with some green veg and occasionally some sauce - again nothign too heavy. Come Jan I'll have better control on all meals as I'll be self employed but until then I'm a tad tied with the hours we both do.

Water is a good one as she doesn't drink as much as she should although is getting better.

Training sounds like a good idea, she really does love doing legs so think she wants to hit these on every session but not hard like a BB would each time aside from on the lower days. I'll see what she says though, am sure she'll be open to more experienced advice!

Spin is a no go - she wants to do it with me and I'm trying to keep it based on what she wants to do so shes enjoying it. So far - 1 week in shes actually telling me we have to go, while my sessions suffer (although better than not going like I was before we started!) she's enjoying it so far which is probably more important to start...weight watches sounds like an idea but if I can do it through making sure her cals are low through a 'normal' diet I'd prefer this.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

empzb said:


> Appreciate the honesty. Only issue we have is the timings on the morning to actually cook. She's up at 5:45 on the mornings to get ready for work and cooking isn't something she has a lot of time for in the mornings. Lunch wise, it's typically chicken and salad with a low cal sauce, nothing too fat laden or sugar coated. She also has sushi / falafal etc to mix it up but nothing in excess of 300cals.
> 
> Dinner is what I cook so varies but it's lean cuts of chicken/beef/pork, boiled or mashed potato/sweet potato/rice with some green veg and occasionally some sauce - again nothign too heavy. Come Jan I'll have better control on all meals as I'll be self employed but until then I'm a tad tied with the hours we both do.
> 
> ...


If she wants to loose weight no matter wot tims u get up u get up earlier and get it done! Or boil eggs night before theres always a way. Most women mke excuses ita crap ..also if her legs are wot she considers big now if ur beasting the leg area arnt they going to grow more is she ok with that? And o think it sounds like ur abit of a softie letting her do what shes happy with might be her way of only doin what she wants lol we are very cunning at times...i cant train women unless they already train their a nightmare so good on ya


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

Skye666 said:


> If she wants to loose weight no matter wot tims u get up u get up earlier and get it done! Or boil eggs night before theres always a way. Most women mke excuses ita crap ..also if her legs are wot she considers big now if ur beasting the leg area arnt they going to grow more is she ok with that? And o think it sounds like ur abit of a softie letting her do what shes happy with might be her way of only doin what she wants lol we are very cunning at times...i cant train women unless they already train their a nightmare so good on ya


Totally agree hun. I used every excuse in the book at one point or another. There comes a point where you realise you cant do this anymore. I want to be fit and healthy and its only me who can make that happen. Im up at 4.30am now for my morning HIIT at 5.00ish, go home and sort all my food for that day, chicken, salmon. Do the lot. On days im not up so early i do the majority of it at night and put it in the fridge, doesnt taste as good as the freshly cooked stuff but i suck it up as the good outweighs the bad IMO.

If i had to do what was happy with regarding training hell id be tootling along on the cross trainer, not breaking a sweat for 45 mins.

Im not a nightmare to train lmao :lol: I feel sorry for Kristina tbh with being my coach, think i do her head in with all the questions lmao :laugh:

At the end of the day, looking good isnt easy becuase if it was, everyone would look like good


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Totally agree hun. I used every excuse in the book at one point or another. There comes a point where you realise you cant do this anymore. I want to be fit and healthy and its only me who can make that happen. Im up at 4.30am now for my morning HIIT at 5.00ish, go home and sort all my food for that day, chicken, salmon. Do the lot. On days im not up so early i do the majority of it at night and put it in the fridge, doesnt taste as good as the freshly cooked stuff but i suck it up as the good outweighs the bad IMO.
> 
> If i had to do what was happy with regarding training hell id be tootling along on the cross trainer, not breaking a sweat for 45 mins.
> 
> ...


100% agree with this and @Skye666.

i find women harder to get motivated to lose weight, go to the gym etc. I find that women prefer to try and find the easier options and that's why these crash diets i'd say the majority of women who use them are women.

And agree massively with if it was easy we'd all be fit and ripped! i tell everyone that. most who look at me or those who are in half decent shape dont realise how hard it is to get like that. They can all say "yeah but you're on steds" but steds are fcuk all if you dont change your liefstyle, eat a proper diet and train hard and be dedcated to it. Thats why 99% of those who go to most gyms will look exactly the same a year later.

I'm proper ranting on here haha!

@empbz - if the diet and training are working at the moment then stick to it till it stops and then change it up. no point switiching if its working


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> 100% agree with this and @Skye666.
> 
> i find women harder to get motivated to lose weight, go to the gym etc. I find that women prefer to try and find the easier options and that's why these crash diets i'd say the majority of women who use them are women.
> 
> ...


I find the diet part the hardest, going to the gym and training my a55 of is the easiest part for me. I love food :wub: Yet alot of the results come from what you eat. You get out what you put in IMO, dont expect to be healthy and look good if you stuff your face with junk food  x


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Totally agree hun. I used every excuse in the book at one point or another. There comes a point where you realise you cant do this anymore. I want to be fit and healthy and its only me who can make that happen. Im up at 4.30am now for my morning HIIT at 5.00ish, go home and sort all my food for that day, chicken, salmon. Do the lot. On days im not up so early i do the majority of it at night and put it in the fridge, doesnt taste as good as the freshly cooked stuff but i suck it up as the good outweighs the bad IMO.
> 
> If i had to do what was happy with regarding training hell id be tootling along on the cross trainer, not breaking a sweat for 45 mins.
> 
> ...


Well done you!

At least ur honest lol.. U know what it's like every damn excuse u think oh love please. It's great u get that cardio in so early. It that's what I'm talking about u want it or u wouldn't bother. Good luck with though I look fwd to progress. Pics


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> 100% agree with this and @Skye666.
> 
> i find women harder to get motivated to lose weight, go to the gym etc. I find that women prefer to try and find the easier options and that's why these crash diets i'd say the majority of women who use them are women.
> 
> ...


Did u enjoy that rant :tongue:

It's true they are harder to motivate ...some easy options examples...loads of 'no sweat cardio' ... Slim fast, herbalife ( and walking around the gym in full make up whilst sipping it) and ....iv done 5 min ...on everything! And the best ever...30000 sit-ups!! Lol

Seriously I can't deal with women generally their annoying I don't know how u men have gf's and train them if their not really into it must have patience of saints.

So are u in decent shape Liam...that be the steds yh?? Shame on u I say. :tongue:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I find the diet part the hardest, going to the gym and training my a55 of is the easiest part for me. I love food :wub: Yet alot of the results come from what you eat. You get out what you put in IMO, dont expect to be healthy and look good if you stuff your face with junk food  x


I'm same. Took me a long time to sort diet out but when i did the results were a lot better. I love my food and love cooking but luckily I was taught from a young age to cook so can usually cook up nice and healthy meals. But sometimes you just want unhealthy food which is what Saturday's are for!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Did u enjoy that rant :tongue:
> 
> It's true they are harder to motivate ...some easy options examples...loads of 'no sweat cardio' ... Slim fast, herbalife ( and walking around the gym in full make up whilst sipping it) and ....iv done 5 min ...on everything! And the best ever...30000 sit-ups!! Lol
> 
> ...


I loved the rant! It could of been a lot longer but I wound my neck in haha!

I actually had a girl at the weekend ask me for advice, so I went into a lot of detail and she's like nodding as f she's getting it all and at the end said "Erm can I ask you something? What's cardio?" That's when I knew there was no point haha! Na I still tried to give her advice but you know those who will listen to it and others you're just wasting your breath with.

I don't train my missus as we'd fall out every time as I did with my ex! She'd just not listen or push herself.

That's why I suggested to the OP to get her to do some classes as I usually find most girls would prefer that as its a group thibg and most are intimidated/embarrassed to go in the weights area on their own.

I've been told off a blind person I'm in good shape so I'm taking that! And yes I'm sorry I've cheated and took steroids! Shame on me!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

do what liam said.

also thats not a lot of food lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> I loved the rant! It could of been a lot longer but I wound my neck in haha!
> 
> I actually had a girl at the weekend ask me for advice, so I went into a lot of detail and she's like nodding as f she's getting it all and at the end said "Erm can I ask you something? What's cardio?" That's when I knew there was no point haha! Na I still tried to give her advice but you know those who will listen to it and others you're just wasting your breath with.
> 
> ...


What's cardio??? Lol wow that's too much.

Not training mrs extremely wise ....and wind neck in comment..lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Misspinky1983 said:


> I find the diet part the hardest, going to the gym and training my a55 of is the easiest part for me. I love food :wub: Yet alot of the results come from what you eat. You get out what you put in IMO, dont expect to be healthy and look good if you stuff your face with junk food  x


It's definitely the hardest part I see ppl in gym who actually train really hard but don't change and u just know it's obviously that something's amiss with diet. It dosnt matter how big or how slim u are dieting is always a god damn uphill struggle with work involved, ppl always seem to think if ur slim it's easy..but it's not the muscle is still covered lol I'm not much of a foodie I just use it as fuel but I can't get excited about it so that side of it is rubbish but if u like food in general and eating at least u will enjoy doing it.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Totally agree with what @liam0810 mentioned and just want to also reinforce the importance of having a better breakfast. Rather than an apple and toast, she should ideally have some good protein and fats in there; whether it's something like eggs (if not possible to cook in the morning, hard boiled eggs are easy to prepare the night before), smoked salmon or some form of meat or fish, some nut butter or avocado, or organic coconut oil for instance...

Choose things that will be nice and balanced with the macronutrients, because toast and an apple is simply carb-based. Even if it's some quark with pumpkin seeds or cottage cheese with chopped almonds for example, and if she's not keen on dropping carbs from breakfast (it's usually an excellent protocol for fat loss to carb-backload) then by all means just add some oats or berries or something in there - either way, nice and balanced will sustain her for longer and will provide a nice stable energy source and stable blood sugar levels.

Great that you're keeping her motivated, hope it continues to go well!

On a side note, by all means it's perfectly possible to 'focus' on bringing up certain areas if she wishes... of course! Take a look, for example, at girls like Jen Selter who doesn't want to 'build' her upper body at all and has focused most of her 'shaping' in the legs and butt! It's not necessarily spot reducing (in terms of fat loss, because the fat loss will reduce according to her genetics of course, but in general it's quite 'even' throughout the body) but in terms of actually building mass and shaping, this is very much an option she has to play around with.

Jen Selter:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> do what liam said.
> 
> also thats not a lot of food lol


Haha yes do what I say! Haha


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> What's cardio??? Lol wow that's too much.
> 
> Not training mrs extremely wise ....and wind neck in comment..lol


Honestly that's what she said! I thought she was taking the p1ss as she'd just got off the friggin treadmill I sh1t you not!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

OP just knocked this uo very quickly which might help your Missus out

Waking - 1pint water with lemon

15 mins HIIT

Meal 1

3 egg omelette

1/2 avocado

2 turkey bacon chopped

Or

50g smoked salmon

20g extra low fat cream cheese

1 piece burgen

Or

1 banana chopped

150g 0% Greek yogurt

1 teaspoon honey

1 scoop whey

Meal 2

150g chicken / white fish / turkey

Salad inc red onion, peppers, tomatoes, lettuce, carrot

1 tablespoon low cal dressing

Meal 3

1 apple

1 scoop whey

Meal 4

150g lean steak

Broccoli

Spinach

Mushrooms

asparagus

150g potato

Or

Steamed fish & pak choi parcels

200g Any white fish

1 pak choi, thickly sliced

2 spring onions, shredded

1 red chilli, thinly sliced

3cm ginger, cut into matchsticks

2 tbsp reduced-salt soy sauce

juice 1 lime

1 tsp sesame oil

Put fish on top of foil, lay on top the pak choi, spring onions, chilli and ginger and then mix together the soy sauce, lime and sesame oil and spoon over. Wrap the fish up and chuck them in oven for 10-15 mins. Have 30g (uncooked weight) basmati rice with it.

Or

150g Turkey mince/beef

1 bell pepper

Cumin

Paprika

Garlic

Chilli

50g Bulgar wheat

Half the bell peppers. Cook off the mince and add spices. Mix in bulgar wheat. Stuff peppers and grill and serve with a little 0% yogurt

Drink 4 litres water a day

1000mg vit c

Omega 3 tabs

Multivitamin


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Honestly that's what she said! I thought she was taking the p1ss as she'd just got off the friggin treadmill I sh1t you not!


Lol.....friggin I love that word!!! Omg so northern how I miss the rainy north


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol.....friggin I love that word!!! Omg so northern how I miss the rainy north


It's sunny today. Actually it's cloudy but it's not raining so for us lot that's a sunny day!


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

liam0810 said:


> OP just knocked this uo very quickly which might help your Missus out
> 
> Waking - 1pint water with lemon
> 
> ...


You're a gent Liam - thank you. I'll try and get her to sign up and maybe do a log - she has said thank you to the comments so far to all that have posted.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

empzb said:


> You're a gent Liam - thank you. I'll try and get her to sign up and maybe do a log - she has said thank you to the comments so far to all that have posted.


No problem mate, hope it helps


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> This plan looks good  What would the macrons look like for this plan?
> 
> x x


It's about 1200 cals. It's low really for someone who trains a lot as you could add in a PWO shake and a couple rice cakes and PB before bed


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kristina said:


> Totally agree with what @liam0810 mentioned and just want to also reinforce the importance of having a better breakfast. Rather than an apple and toast, she should ideally have some good protein and fats in there; whether it's something like eggs (if not possible to cook in the morning, hard boiled eggs are easy to prepare the night before), smoked salmon or some form of meat or fish, some nut butter or avocado, or organic coconut oil for instance...
> 
> Choose things that will be nice and balanced with the macronutrients, because toast and an apple is simply carb-based. Even if it's some quark with pumpkin seeds or cottage cheese with chopped almonds for example, and if she's not keen on dropping carbs from breakfast (it's usually an excellent protocol for fat loss to carb-backload) then by all means just add some oats or berries or something in there - either way, nice and balanced will sustain her for longer and will provide a nice stable energy source and stable blood sugar levels.
> 
> ...


Just reading this hun, could i have something more breakfasty, as somedays i struggle to eat the chicken and veg at 7am :sad: I know porridge and corn flakes are not ideal. You did say changes can be made as long as they fit in with your macrons, but im not sure what to chose as i dont want to get it wrong  x


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Just reading this hun, could i have something more breakfasty, as somedays i struggle to eat the chicken and veg at 7am :sad: I know porridge and corn flakes are not ideal. You did say changes can be made as long as they fit in with your macrons, but im not sure what to chose as i dont want to get it wrong  x


Why not whey protein + a handful of nuts if you can't stomach animal protein at that time? Or liquid egg whites?


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> It's about 1200 cals. It's low really for someone who trains a lot as you could add in a PWO shake and a couple rice cakes and PB before bed


The plan kristina as done for me i have 1300ish cals on nonw HIIT days and 1500 ish kals on HIIT days  x


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

ah24 said:


> Why not whey protein + a handful of nuts if you can't stomach animal protein at that time? Or liquid egg whites?


Its not all the times tho, i can eat on my HIIT days as ive been awake for over an hour before i acutally eat food, but on my HIIT days im up at 6.30 and eat around 7am ish. I will speak to Kristina see what she can advise.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Misspinky1983 said:


> Just reading this hun, could i have something more breakfasty, as somedays i struggle to eat the chicken and veg at 7am :sad: I know porridge and corn flakes are not ideal. You did say changes can be made as long as they fit in with your macrons, but im not sure what to chose as i dont want to get it wrong  x


Of course! I'll send over some different options for you.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kristina said:


> Of course! I'll send over some different options for you.


Your a gem, thank you :thumb:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Misspinky1983 said:


> The plan kristina as done for me i have 1300ish cals on nonw HIIT days and 1500 ish kals on HIIT days  x


 @kristina knows her stuff so her diet will be spot on no doubt


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> @kristina knows her stuff so her diet will be spot on no doubt


Thank you!

Kirst is doing a super job so far whilst we tweak things and get her training in order this weekend. On the road to an awesome transformation; she's incredibly driven. :thumb:


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

liam0810 said:


> @kristina knows her stuff so her diet will be spot on no doubt


She's fab. Can't fault a thing. I've learnt so much in such a short space of time regarding how and why things are done. I'm slowing getting my head round it. I'm enjoying it aswell, which i think is a good thing


----------



## Pinky (Sep 3, 2014)

kristina said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Kirst is doing a super job so far whilst we tweak things and get her training in order this weekend. On the road to an awesome transformation; she's incredibly driven. :thumb:


Thanks hun. As i said precious. Your fab, i cant fault you at all. Your explanation to things are perfect. I think its good to know why and how things are done instead of just following a training and diet plan. Im finding as I'm slowly getting my head around things, its making it easier. I appreciate everything you do for me. Im looking forward to Saturday too  x


----------

